# JTextArea im JScrollpane automatisch mitscrollen



## Guest (26. Okt 2006)

Hi, hab mal eine Frage,

wie kriege ich es hin, dann bei aufruf der Funktion JTextArea.appen("sdfsdfsfd");
die JTextArea automatisch im JScrollpane mitscrollt??

Gruß
-Patrick


----------



## meez (26. Okt 2006)

Du musst den Caret auf die Position setzen..


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2006)

tut mir leid, aber das kenne ich nicht.

ich führe die Funktion append() aus, und der fügt korrekt hinzu, aber die unterste Position
wir nicht angezeigt. Ich muss manuell dort hin Scrollen.

kannst du mir dazu ein Beispiel zeigen?

Gruß
-Patrick


----------



## The_S (26. Okt 2006)

textarea.setCaretPosition(textarea.getText().length());


----------



## Guest (26. Okt 2006)

Jawol,

vielen Dank!!! genau das wars!!

Machs gut
-Patrick


----------

